# The Official SS.org Jazz-lines resource.



## distressed_romeo

I had this idea last night...

Basically, we all contribute short jazz lines that we've either transcribed from CDs or developed ourselves. Hopefully after a while we'll have an big resource for lines you can use over all the typical jazz sequences (2-5s, 5-1s, 2-5-1s, 3-6-2-5-1s, 1-6-2-5-1s, Coltrane changes, chromatic descents, 12-bar, turnarounds, etc.).

I'm not sure what the copyright laws are for things like this, so it may be best to just say who you got the lick from, rather than what specific recording you transcribed it from...

I'll go first...

Here's a Charlie Parker lick I transcribed last night that's played over a V7-I7 set of changes, although it would also work over a normal V7-I.


----------



## Mikey D

What's .ptb file format?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Powertab.

Google the name. It's free to download, and is pretty useful for notating stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Here's a line over a Bb altered dominant chord. I've written the original chord voicing that inspired this line, but it'll work over any altered dominant voicing. I find this line flows best with economy picking, starting on an upstroke, but use whatever suits you.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Here's an outside-sounding line from Frank Gambale.


----------



## Mikey D

I found this bad boy on the 'net...

Enough altered lines to study for quite a bit of time.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mikey D said:


> I found this bad boy on the 'net...
> 
> Enough altered lines to study for quite a bit of time.



Holy fuck, that's awesome!


----------



## Desecrated

thanks both of you


----------



## MetalMike

I just came across this lick:







It's nice as it is, but can also be easily expanded upon.


----------



## distressed_romeo

A great lesson on playing through changes by Richard Hallebeek...

.:: "Richard Hallebeek :: Phrasing Through Changes" @ Essential Guitarist.com ::.


----------



## distressed_romeo

A cool fingering for an A7#9 arpeggio. This sounds awesome in a rock-fusion context.






This should be a pretty familiar concept to those of you who're into the Derek Taylor school of legato playing.


----------



## distressed_romeo

A nice chromatic line for an F7 chord.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Not really a 'line' but here's a pair of nice voicings for a V-I change, courtesy of a Corey Christiansen book.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

I've had this saved on my computer for a while to look back on in times of need.


Jazz Theory Reference:
http://www.thereelscore.com/PortfolioStuff/PDFFiles/QuickJazzTheoryRefFinal.pdf


----------



## Jerich

I should scan some of my lessons with Jimmy Bruno...but i know he would be PISSED at me so maybe I should just give a few secrets he teaches...i do not have Tab only staff!




http://www.jimmybruno.com/pdfspub/five regions.pdf


----------



## distressed_romeo

A7alt

e-----------------------------4--7--4-------------------------------
b---------------------------5----------5--------------------------
G------------------------5---------------5------------------------
D---------------5--7--8---------------------8--7--5---------------
A------------8---------------------------------------8-------------
E----5--8--9-------------------------------------------9--8--5-----
B-------------------------------------------------------------------



An altered line I just came up with. Works equally well with economy picking (like Frank Gambale or Marshall Harrison play this sort of stuff) or legato (like Santiago Dobles and Derryl Gabel do).


----------



## God Hand Apostle

That's one strange lick there DR!

I moved it around a tad so it felt more akin to my usual playing style. I had to jack with the top end to make it strict economy / sweepable, but I like it. I hope you find it comfy too.






Thanks


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wow, interesting fingering approach there!

Actually, that lick was totally Gambale inspired, as I've been messing around with some of the fingering concepts from his 'Speed Picking' book recently.


----------



## Holy Katana

God Hand Apostle said:


> I've had this saved on my computer for a while to look back on in times of need.
> 
> 
> Jazz Theory Reference:
> http://www.thereelscore.com/PortfolioStuff/PDFFiles/QuickJazzTheoryRefFinal.pdf



On my computer, the notes are replaced with weird characters, and I'm having trouble reading it. Any help?


----------



## vontetzianos

Here's a whole bunch of jazz licks originally written for piano, so they'll give you a workout as well.


----------



## kung_fu

Not sure why i haven't been contributing to this thread . Anyways, just got back from the shop with a new axe so here goes:



Code:


12-12---|--10--------------------------------10----10-12-|
--------|-----12-8------------10-12-10-12-13----12-------|
--------|----------10------10----------------------------|
--------|-------------12-9-------------------------------|
--------|------------------------------------------------|
--------|------------------------------------------------|


       
--15-||
-----||
-----||
-----||
-----||
-----||


----------



## jjjsssxxx

from Jerry Bergonzis book Developing A Jazz Language

They're all written for Bb 7, but can easily be transposed to work over any dominant chord or its relative minor (F-7 for Bb7).

Treble staff, no tab.


----------



## Joeywilson

This is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Arterial

hey guys, im an absolute durr-head when it comes to theory (i can read notes, intervals and all that basic stuff), but im primarily a tab guy..so more tabs would be lovely


----------



## DarkMythras

I have a ton of backing tracks from my alto teacher back in high school. Its in G but there are tons of tracks of a rhythm section (bass, drums, piano) playing over changes, from a simple blues or I-VI-II-V to more crazy stuff like use of secondary dominants or tritone substitutions. And it's got bossa sections of every mode 
If anyone is interested PM me. It's probably upwards of 500 MB worth of mp3's but I can upload it if anyone is interested!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

DarkMythras said:


> I have a ton of backing tracks from my alto teacher back in high school. Its in G but there are tons of tracks of a rhythm section (bass, drums, piano) playing over changes, from a simple blues or I-VI-II-V to more crazy stuff like use of secondary dominants or tritone substitutions. And it's got bossa sections of every mode
> If anyone is interested PM me. It's probably upwards of 500 MB worth of mp3's but I can upload it if anyone is interested!



Could you make a torrent file out of it? You can host it on Mininova.


----------



## MeriTone Music

distressed_romeo said:


> I had this idea last night...
> 
> Basically, we all contribute short jazz lines that we've either transcribed from CDs or developed ourselves. Hopefully after a while we'll have an big resource for lines you can use over all the typical jazz sequences (2-5s, 5-1s, 2-5-1s, 3-6-2-5-1s, 1-6-2-5-1s, Coltrane changes, chromatic descents, 12-bar, turnarounds, etc.).
> 
> I'm not sure what the copyright laws are for things like this, so it may be best to just say who you got the lick from, rather than what specific recording you transcribed it from...
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> Here's a Charlie Parker lick I transcribed last night that's played over a V7-I7 set of changes, although it would also work over a normal V7-I.



GREAT idea.. 

Here's a symmetric diminished sequence you can play on dominant chords (5s) and 13ths etc... popular with sax and piano players... 


and how about this classic bebop 2-5-1 jazz lick 


and this minor 2-5-1 jazz lick 



ENJOY


----------



## Ambit

Hey guys. I'd like to start getting into jazz guitar. Does anyone know of a good (free) website or something where I can start to learn? These licks and stuff are great, but I'd like to find something in-depth. Thanks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I dunno what you call the general idea, but it's kinda jazzy.

Basically you play a couple notes with rests between most of the notes. Think something a horn might play. You can use that one scale from the YouTube video where the guy shows you how to play outside of the key center so long so you resolve to a chord tone. I forget what it's called, but there is a classical idea where you can resolve a minor idea to the major third that might sound good as well.

Even cooler if the notes you play contribute to an interesting theme and great to break up the general monotony of endless notes. Helps break up the solo and allows you to go down a different path.

I know it's not really much of a lick so much as an idea, but just thought I'd share cuz it seems kinda jazzy to me.


----------



## Cabinet

Are we allowed to dump online resources? PDFs etc?


----------

